

Fluxcapacitor: spoof Posix time functions - luu
https://github.com/majek/fluxcapacitor#readme

======
0x0
Reminds me about the "Subterfugue"[1] project I read about way back when.

Neat idea anyways!

[1] <http://subterfugue.org/>

Edit: Funnily enough, there's a "TimeWarp" example at the bottom of
<http://subterfugue.org/screenshot.html>

~~~
majke
Cool project! I can't think of any practical usage thought. I guess nowadays
it's much easier to just spawn a VM.

~~~
seanlinmt
For cheating in games? :)

------
jonty
See also libfaketime, which does all this and more besides:
<https://github.com/wolfcw/libfaketime>

~~~
majke
libfaketime is very cool, but I think it does something different. It focuses
on, well, faking time. Fluxcapacitor makes blocking syscalls exit immediately,
faking time is a necessary side effect.

For example the docs of libfaketime say:

    
    
       LD_PRELOAD=./libfaketime.so.1 FAKETIME="+1,5y x10,0" \
       /bin/bash -c 'while true; do echo $SECONDS ; sleep 1 ; done'
    
       For each second that the endless loop sleeps, the
       executed bash shell will think that 10 seconds have passed
    

While with fluxcapacitor the sleep will exit immediately, not after 1s:

    
    
      $ time ./fluxcapacitor --libpath=. -- \
             bash -c 'for i in 1 2 3 4 5 ; do sleep 1; done'
      real    0m0.279s

------
StefanKarpinski
Especially useful for testing network protocol interactions faster than you
could if you had to wait for real time to pass. Cool stuff.

------
Pirate-of-SV
Could be useful, too bad the name isn't that good.

Reminds me of the Delorean python package someone showed HN a while ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5104889>.

~~~
chjj
A library referencing a favorite movie from my childhood automatically has
points for the name. On that note, it could be called
the_land_before_timeofday() for all I care.

